# Composers/Musician shirts



## JimX (Apr 13, 2013)

Been lurking forever, never got around posting, so hello everyone!
I was just wondering, does anyone else love wearing shirts of classical musicians/composers even though no one ever knows who's on your shirt?

I mean, I can't be the only one!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

JimX said:


> Been lurking forever, never got around posting, so hello everyone!
> I was just wondering, does anyone else love wearing shirts of classical musicians/composers even though no one ever knows who's on your shirt?
> 
> I mean, I can't be the only one!


I wouldn't be at all surprised,although we have a member who might be a kindred spirit--Dr.Mike.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Though I've long admired the original T-Shirt with a Photo of Mahler captioned, "More Cow Bells!" I do not wear anything with graphics or writing on it, just because it always makes me feel like a walking billboard, and that I just don't care for. Logical conclusion? I really don't like seeing anything like on anybody


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

my favorite cryptic t-shirt:










so many levels of "what?" to a non-musician.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

my favourite tee shirt


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

JimX said:


> I was just wondering, does anyone else love wearing shirts of classical musicians/composers even though no one ever knows who's on your shirt?


No I would not dream of it as it is so unhygienic and would probably smell of sweat as to who is on my shirt ....well right at this moment there is one Cat about to get the shock of its life. bl**dy felines, worse than women.............................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A favorite I found a while back:









A drunk-looking Arensky on your shirt. Terrible idea. I think it's only a theoretical design, not actually sold.

:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> my favorite cryptic t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best example cos having an alto clef means the DSCH notes don't have to go below the stave? Only guessing, of course...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Lunasong said:


> my favorite cryptic t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I for one don't get it, so congrats. 

I may well have worn T shirts with composers on them, but around here I have never seen any for sale. I would have to make my own.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

brianvds said:


> Well, I for one don't get it, so congrats.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSCH_motif


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Get your official Schoenberg T-shirts here! Small size not available.

http://www.schoenberg.at/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=421&Itemid=580&lang=en


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> my favorite cryptic t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad musical grammar there, the natural sign extraneous


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Lunasong said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSCH_motif


Ah, now it makes sense. I don't know German notation.


----------



## TitanisWalleri (Dec 30, 2012)

That makes a statement.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> The best example cos having an alto clef means the DSCH notes don't have to go below the stave? Only guessing, of course...


Nah, it fits on the stave for treble and bass clefs too, but alto and bass are both more centred. I think the alto clef was used as it makes it seem more cryptic (lots of people won't recognise it) and it I think looks better than the other two clefs.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

schuberkovich said:


> Nah, it fits on the stave for treble and bass clefs too, but alto and bass are both more centred. I think the alto clef was used as it makes it seem more cryptic (lots of people won't recognise it) and it I think looks better than the other two clefs.


Being a non-musician I was wondering about that - thanks for putting me right. I was confused because wikipedia shows the DSCH motif with a treble clef but three of the notes are below the bottom line. Since then I've noticed that the motif which is on Shostakovich's gravestone shows the notes much higher up.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone at CF Peters gave me a George Crumb T shirt with the Spiral Galaxy movement of Makrokosmos II on the back. A couple pianists have stared at it with great interest; my teenaged son says I look like a "music geek" whenever I wear it.


----------

